# Circuito mando AACC en "transparencia"



## pabusa (Jul 29, 2019)

Hola, tengo un mando de AACC que funciona modo de termostato de la habitación y se ha roto.... 

He visto que de la botonera sale un flexible que va al conector de la placa del mando... el flexible tiene un "corte" .... entiendo que por eso ha dejado de funcionar, la verdad que tiene sus años.... soy novato total, pero me gustaría intentar arreglarlo ya que el mando actualmente no está a la venta....

Ha pensado varias cosas...

1 - Pintar las pistas borradas del flexible con un rotulador de tinta conductora... pero tendría que ser con punta bastante fina... ¿qué me decís? ¿podría funcionar?

2 - Por otro lado... digo.. bueno, desmonto el flexible y busco uno igual... pero al desmontar el mando para "sacar" el flexible... resulta que es una extensión de un circuito... que está como pintado en una transparencia... no es un flexible a secas... el circuito es muy básico, ya que se corresponde con una botonera de 4 botones..... pero lo dicho... está todo como pintando en un papel "transparente".... y me pregunto... ¿hay alguna web donde pueda mandarle el circuito... y que lo hagan? ¿O... que materiales podría comprar para hacerlo yo mismo?

Gracias!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 29, 2019)

Uno universal no serviría ?

Fotos de todo eso para poder entenderlo mejor !


----------



## peperc (Jul 29, 2019)

pabusa dijo:


> Hola, tengo un mando de AACC que funciona modo de termostato s... el circuito es muy básico, ya que se corresponde con una botonera de 4 botones..... !!



mira, si un dia te encontras con algo asi, una placa sofisticada, que va a un flexible que esta pintado  con celulas madre extraterrestres y se daño algo de ese flexible y no lo consigues ......
pero ese flexible va a algo muy simple, como dices 4 pulsadores.

NO TE OLVIDES NUNCA DE EL CONTEXTO:
olvidate de el flexible de celulas exdtraterrestres y fijate si puedes conseguir 4 botones simples, lindos, de algo ... y se lo conectas, sueldas a la placa , de el modo clasico, con cables de cobre .

el tema es como es la placa que recibe ese flexible.... es tambien una plaaca extraterreste ??


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 29, 2019)

A parte de excentricidades varias ........... hay mandos que están compuestos por una placa con "la electrónica" y otra con la botonera plástica, que contiene pistas de material conductor, unidas entre sí por dichas pistas en las que no hay un mísero milímetro donde soldar nada. O incluso las pistas tienen su valor resistivo adecuado incompatible con el puentear con un cable. (lo comernto con conocimiento de causa)

¿Y no has probado a buscar un reemplazo?
Si no encuentras el original hay equivalentes muy económicos que funcionan correctamente.
Y si es por trastear (a todos nos vuelve locos) pon fotos para ver las posibilidades.


----------



## belinea2 (Jul 29, 2019)

Una foto vale mas que 1000 palabras


----------



## Alaen (Jul 29, 2019)

Foto,foto,foto,foto.....de toito pa entender y aplicar variantes.chau


----------



## Scorpion (Jul 29, 2019)

Si no consigo un flex compatible... Y el control (a falta del flex) esta para ir directo a la basura

Yo intento soldar cables uno por uno, o alambres de cobre esmaltado.


----------



## peperc (Jul 29, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> A incluso las pistas tienen su valor resistivo adecuado incompatible con el puentear con un cable. (lo comernto con conocimiento de causa)
> 
> .



tester en ohmetro ... resistencia equivalente ........ y la vida sigue lo mas campante.....


----------



## pabusa (Jul 30, 2019)

Es un mando de Airzone.... a ver si esta tarde os cuelgo una foto por dentro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2019)

Ayer me pasó de estar arreglando *un nivel laser* con botonera de tres botones y esa cinta con un conector a presión en la plaqueta. Fallaba uno de los tres botones.

Al desarmar veo que la cinta transparente que era de líneas de contacto pintadas (pintura conductora de fábrica) y que dónde debía hacer contacto estaba "raspada-gastada" , así que le corté 2 mm a la punta para que entrara un poco mas , dónde la pintura estaba buena y asunto resuelto.


----------



## Scorpion (Jul 30, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Al desarmar veo que la cinta transparente que era de líneas de contacto pintadas (pintura conductora de fábrica) y que dónde debía hacer contacto estaba "raspada-gastada" , así que le corté 2 mm a la punta para que entrara un poco mas , dónde la pintura estaba buena y asunto resuelto.



Es buena esa, la hice con un teclado de notebook


----------



## pabusa (Jul 31, 2019)

Si lo de cortar unos 2 milímetros de la punta también probé, porque se veía deteriora y con problemas..., pero nada... al desmontar vi que el flexible... por donde tiene la doblez por el propio diseño también tiene pistas "partidas" ... y cortando ahí ya no llega.... os paso fotos... 

Teniendo en el coco:

1 - ¿Probar con tinta conductora de "punta" fina?
2 - Diseñar el "circuito" en papel de transparencia + tinta conductora por mi mismo. Me paso esta tarde por la tienda de electrónica a ver que me dicen... en plan materiales y tal...
3 - ¿Se podrá encargar algo de esto por internet en alguna web?? Que le pase el diseño... y ellos hagan "la transparencia"?

En plan Frankestein:

4 - Intentar "clonar" los códigos del mando con un lector de Infrarojos y el Arduino... aunque he oído que estos mandos están "codificados" ....
5 - Soldar cables directamente al conector y ponerle una botonera propia... pero es bastante pequeño y soy muuuuy novato.... en casa tengo el típico soldador de punta fina... pero soy un manazas y lo que no quiero es cargarme la placa... no me veo capaz de tener "tanta percision"... y el estaño... ¿¿no hay otro material para soldar?? algún tipo de pegamento o algo para no cargarme la placa ???


¿qué me decís?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2019)

De la primera foto , lo que llega al conector es cobre o "pinturita negra" ?


----------



## pabusa (Jul 31, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> De la primera foto , lo que llega al conector es cobre o "pinturita negra" ?



Las "puntas" del flexible... lo que entra en el conector es color plateado....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2019)

Mi pregunta  es si el conector de la primera foto está soldado o está pegado con la pintura conductora.

Me gustaría ver dónde nace el flexible.


----------



## pabusa (Ago 1, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mi pregunta  es si el conector de la primera foto está soldado o está pegado con la pintura conductora.
> 
> Me gustaría ver dónde nace el flexible.



El flexible es una continuidad... es como si fuera todo "una pieza" .... tal cual se ve en la foto... es un apéndice... no hay conector


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 1, 2019)

Fotos del mando completo, placa con conector o "conexión" para o de flex y flex teclado (que ya está).


----------



## Scorpion (Ago 1, 2019)

pabusa dijo:


> Teniendo en el coco:
> 
> 1 - ¿Probar con tinta conductora de "punta" fina?
> 2 - Diseñar el "circuito" en papel de transparencia + tinta conductora por mi mismo. Me paso esta tarde por la tienda de electrónica a ver que me dicen... en plan materiales y tal...
> ¿qué me decís?



Ahh que* [Termino innecesariamente vulgar para un Foro Técnico]*... Me pasó con un par de controles de playstation 2, que la botonera es todo una plancha plastica...
Esas opciones que decis no estan mal.

Yo me tiraria mas por la segunda, agarrar y pintar todo en un papel con tinta conductora.
Si logras reconstruir las pistas con tinta, perfecto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2019)

Cómo último recurso intentaría redibujar esas líneas con pintura conductora y , mondadientes , o tiralíneas , plumín , lapicera de dibujo , etc.


----------



## Alaen (Ago 2, 2019)

Se ve mas viable lo que dice Dosmetros,lo necesario alli es reconstruir la condutividad...sin tanto invento.


----------



## pabusa (Ago 7, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cómo último recurso intentaría redibujar esas líneas con pintura conductora y , mondadientes , o tiralíneas , plumín , lapicera de dibujo , etc.



Mmmm.... me compro un bote de tinta conductura... e intento pintar las líneas con un "palillo de dientes"... ¿qué tinta me recomendáis? ¿para comprarla por internet? ¿o algún "lápiz" fino que venga con tinta conductora? .....


----------



## Alaen (Ago 7, 2019)

pabusa dijo:


> Mmmm.... me compro un bote de tinta conductura... e intento pintar las líneas con un "palillo de dientes"... ¿qué tinta me recomendáis? ¿para comprarla por internet? ¿o algún "lápiz" fino que venga con tinta conductora? .....


Pluma De Plata Para Circuitos en Mercado Libre México


----------



## pabusa (Ago 22, 2019)

Alaen dijo:


> Pluma De Plata Para Circuitos en Mercado Libre México


Bueno, escribo desde España. A ver si encargo un boli de esos en Aliexpress y os cuento, mi duda es esa... que la punta sea lo suficientemente fina.


----------



## Alaen (Ago 22, 2019)

y trataste de encontrarlo en ebay


----------

